# Passport Photos Background colour



## BjFritz (May 18, 2015)

Seems that the UK Passport Office have changed criteria. Background for photos must be cream or light grey.
Can anyone in Barcelona tell me where it is possible to have photos taken. I've already exhausted about 10 places and the photobooths only have white backgrounds.
Thank you.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

oh! you think that is bad, try photocopying a new british passport with all its new anti forgery protection and then using these photocopies to get your NIE number at a certain police station that shall remain nameless, 'torre del mar' cough cough!!, they will deny you your NIE number as the new passport reproduces quite poor facsimiles of the original,,, unless,,,,,, you argue your case up to 'tea' break then all of a sudden this copy (and to be quite honest I could see were they were coming from re quality) was deemed good enough, job done fully legal,,,, as should you be!!!!!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

BjFritz said:


> Seems that the UK Passport Office have changed criteria. Background for photos must be cream or light grey.
> Can anyone in Barcelona tell me where it is possible to have photos taken. I've already exhausted about 10 places and the photobooths only have white backgrounds.
> Thank you.


Most people here seem to use camera/ photocopying shops where a person with a camera will take the photo for you. It's slightly more expensive than a photo booth but the best way to make sure it properly complies with the Spanish passport authority's requirements, which are more strict than the UK's. Hopefully you can find one with choices of backgrounds. Although here white is the norm you can ask.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Helen, I think the problem is that in Spain the ID photos have a white background.

A shop which provides Spanish ID pics would seem to be the place to go and I suggest you take a sample of the photo you require, as at :- 

https://www.gov.uk/photos-for-passports


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes we use a photo shop here that takes the photos then adjusts the size & background colour to the UK requirements before printing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My extension to my passport expires soon. I live in probably the most remote part of Spanish territories, in fact people once thought that if you went any further than here you fell off the edge of the Earth, any way I needed photos. 

The photo shop has closed, so today we went to the shoe shop, I explained that I needed passport photos for the U.K., gave the dimensions and background colour, I was taken into the storeroom, photos taken, processed on the computer and bueno, I have the photos, six, cost three Euros!!

So you U.K. people living on the busy Costas, and huge cities of Iberian Spain, if you need a U.K. passport photo……………………first and foremost…………..find a shoeshop……….


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> So you U.K. people living on the busy Costas, and huge cities of Iberian Spain, if you need a U.K. passport photo……………………first and foremost…………..find a shoeshop……….


We don't need to - our photographic shops/studios haven't closed down. There must be at least a dozen I could choose from in this town alone, currently doing a roaring trade for communiones pictures.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> We don't need to - our photographic shops/studios haven't closed down. There must be at least a dozen I could choose from in this town alone, currently doing a roaring trade for communiones pictures.


Far better with a shoeshop


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Far better with a shoeshop


Well, it's very enterprising of them to have seized the opportunity to diversify and provide the service after the other place closed down.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Far better with a shoeshop


Lets hope the passport office agrees.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

VFR said:


> Lets hope the passport office agrees.


He knew what he was doing, the printed instruction from Gov U.K. he read and understood, he commented that they were not much different to those that he had taken previously for German Clients. I was his first English/U.K. client.

If and when we obtain Spanish nationality, no doubt more photos will be required.

Bosslady bought a pair of shoes.


----------



## BjFritz (May 18, 2015)

*Resolved passport photos*

Eureka - there are the grand total of 2 places in Barcelona where you can get the photos done. This after being promised by the British Consulate that their photo-boot took the correct photos. Trailed all the way up there to discover that in fact the booth only does white background which is only accepted for emergency passports. And they only found that out 3 days ago. Whatever happened to British efficiency!!

Anyway - for all of you living in or around Barcelona, the foto shops that you can use are the following:-

SFD 
C/Corsega 351	Barcelona, 08037
Distrito: Gràcia - Barrio: Gràcia
Horario: L-V de 9:30 a 14 y de 16.30 a 20
Cómo llegar: L4,L5 Verdaguer

or

Eurofot 
C/Deu i Mata 98-102 (Near L'illa on Diagonal)
Tel: 934396671

Hope this helps the next person who needs to renew their passport.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

BjFritz said:


> Eureka - there are the grand total of 2 places in Barcelona where you can get the photos done. This after being promised by the British Consulate that their photo-boot took the correct photos. Trailed all the way up there to discover that in fact the booth only does white background which is only accepted for emergency passports. And they only found that out 3 days ago. Whatever happened to British efficiency!!
> 
> Anyway - for all of you living in or around Barcelona, the foto shops that you can use are the following:-
> 
> ...


I guess you mean in the centre because there are many more in the suburbs (I can think of 2 or 3 in Sant Cugat alone) and pobles.


----------



## BjFritz (May 18, 2015)

*Resolved passport photos*

Yes, I incorrectly assumed that Barcelona, being the cosmopolitan city that it is, would be better equipped to deal with this. I would have moved into the suburbs when all other city venues had been exhausted
Thanks all who responded.


----------

